# Huffy steering wheel, Orange bike in NY



## kirk thomas (May 12, 2020)

1960s Huffy Bicycle Racing Steering Wheel - bicycle parts - by owner...
					

1960s Huffy Bicycle Steering Wheel. The racing wheel comes with a metal flake finish and simulated...



					rochester.craigslist.org
				











						Awesome Vintage orange bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Im moving and selling lots of stuff. New tires



					rochester.craigslist.org


----------



## berniebike (May 15, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> 1960s Huffy Bicycle Racing Steering Wheel - bicycle parts - by owner...
> 
> 
> 1960s Huffy Bicycle Steering Wheel. The racing wheel comes with a metal flake finish and simulated...
> ...




i ended up with the steering wheel.
orange bike has been for sale for some time on rochester letgo


----------



## kirk thomas (May 15, 2020)

Your Welcome.


----------



## berniebike (May 15, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> Your Welcome.



i saw the ad on local craigslist before i saw your post.
your welcome.


----------

